# FreeBSD & KVM as Win 7 host



## NickC (Apr 6, 2012)

Is anyone using *F*reeBSD/KVM as a virtualization host for Win 7 machines?  More particularly does audio recording work with this setup?  I have tried a number of different Linux distros but haven't found any that actually have working audio recording yet.

Thanks,
  Nick


----------



## NickC (Apr 7, 2012)

Perhaps I should have started at the beginning, does freeBSD FreeBSD support QEMU/KVM virtualization?


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 8, 2012)

You can have a look at this : http://retis.sssup.it/~fabio/freebsd/lkvm/.
So far I have only tried Qemu + kqemu-kmod but the result is very slow.


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 8, 2012)

As far as I know, the best virtualization system you can have on FreeBSD is VirtualBox.


----------



## NickC (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## vdubgeek (Apr 12, 2012)

If you give Virtualbox a try, I'd be interested in hearing how Win7 runs for you on it.  I've been having some stability issues with VirtualBox running Win7 and I'm trying to determine if it's my build or if it's VirtualBox


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 23, 2012)

On my Athlon 64 X2 4600 4Gb RAM + FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 + VirtualBox 4.12 Windows7 amd64 works fine and host OS works fine too.


----------



## larrypatrickmaloney (Apr 26, 2012)

I have kqemu running just fine on FreeBSD 9 as a host, and a Guest Windows 7.  Works very fast.


----------



## NickC (Apr 27, 2012)

larrypatrickmaloney said:
			
		

> I have kqemu running just fine on FreeBSD 9 as a host, and a Guest Windows 7.  Works very fast.



Larry, have you got any audio recording working in the Win 7 guest?  This seems to be one of the issues I am having problems with.


----------

